# Field report



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's been a few years since I got out to hunt on opening day of the Dove season. My brother Kyle, our dad, and I got out to a Brunswick County Field yesterday and had a blast. (No pun intended).

Here's a shot of a few birds later in the afternoon when things slowed a little bit.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

omg! do you eat those birds?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Take me with you. Seriously.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

beach_chic said:


> omg! do you eat those birds?


Yep. Good eatin.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

beach_chic said:


> omg! do you eat those birds?


H$LL YES. YOU KILL IT YOU EAT IT. My grt gram ma "wraing" the neck, plucked, cooked, served. FRIED in GREASE. My gram made great chicken. I have eaten almost every fowl/ fish/ rodent/etc. you can get in the USA. I liked some and hated some. But I tried it.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Of course! You shoot it, you eat it


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

1 dozen dove breast. Whip 2 eggs roll dove breasts in whipped egg. Then roll dove breast in Italian bread crumbs and drop in deep fryer @ 325 degrees let cook for 6-7 minutes and enjoy w/:beer: . Have cooked them this way since I was 16. Simple recipe I learned from my uncle.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Mix up the spices, use a a rack to keep it off the pan, and try Panko crumbs. Panko has 0 flavor, its ALL YOU. Fun with cooking.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

beach_chic said:


> omg! do you eat those birds?


lol do you eat tyson chicken? You should watch the documentary "Food, inc".
:--|:--|


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jlove1974 said:


> lol do you eat tyson chicken? You should watch the documentary "Food, inc".
> :--|:--|


Then grow your own.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

my point was, any wild game is better than factory grown animals


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jlove1974 said:


> my point was, any wild game is better than factory grown animals


I agree. All food we eat in the USA is factory food in one way or another. It would be great if I could rely my backyard. Hate living with it, starve with out it. Control FOOD/WATER/ MOVEMEMT/WEALTH, control the population. Guns are next. They are smiling to your face and picking your pocket.


----------

